
Patricia Tree - laex
https://github.com/ethereum/wiki/wiki/Patricia-Tree
======
greenyoda
I looked up the origin of the name "Patricia Tree":

 _" Donald R. Morrison first described what he called "Patricia trees" in
1968; the name comes from the acronym PATRICIA, which stands for "Practical
Algorithm To Retrieve Information Coded In Alphanumeric". Gernot Gwehenberger
independently invented and described the data structure at about the same
time. PATRICIA tries are radix tries with radix equals 2, which means that
each bit of the key is compared individually and each node is a two-way (i.e.,
left versus right) branch."_

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radix_tree#History](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radix_tree#History)

